# COOL premium keyboard for iPad



## Rienzphotoz (May 2, 2014)

Brydge iPad external keyboard review


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 2, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Brydge iPad external keyboard review



If you want premium, this looks better and offers more protection (and is equally heavy), and is probably slightly cheaper with the $ 20 discount:
http://clamcase.com/ipad-air-keyboard-case/tech-specs.html

Personally, I prefer the Logitech ultrathin keyboard if you don't care for protection and the Zagg or Belkin if you do.


----------

